# Types of Joint Compound



## screwy (Mar 12, 2011)

What are your preferences for compound for 1st, 2nd and 3rd coat. I used the CGC Red lite compound first and second and part of third. I decided to try to CGC purple low dust. Is it just me or does the Purple stuff not go on as good, seems to leave alot of air bubbles.

So what do you pro's use?


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm far from a pro but...
tape coat - 90 minute durabond
fill coat - 90 minute durabond
float coat - CGC red box.

Dust control = gimmick (to me anyway)

if each coat is applied thin enough, and a blade scrape is done between each coat, the final sand should take only a few strokes per seam. THAT'S dust control...


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

1. All purpose: Used for taping and texture. Can be used for coating, but shrinks more and sands harder.​ 
2. Topping: Used for 1st and 2nd coats. It Shrinks less and sands much easier than all purpose.​ 
3. Quick set (Hot Mud): This comes in bags. It's powder that you mix with water. Ranges in drying time from 5 minutes and up to 210 minutes. Be carefull, once it starts setting up, there's no stopping it, and it is very hard to sand.​


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Regular ready mix for all coats on large jobs. Setting type for all but the final skim (ready mix for that) patches to speed up the process.


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

all in all its the finisher 
either ya got it or ya dont
thank god for sand paper huh
on your last coat are you mixing your mud up with a drill and paddle
or are you just opening the buckett and running with
if you are mixing and the air pocketts arise try thinning down ya mud
note if this is like usg lightwieght a little water goes a long ways be carefull or youll have texture mud
with usg whipping it up with a spit of water takes out the air bubbles
if you want to avoid the sand dust try renting a drywall sander it runs off a shop vack and electric
it elimenates about 3/4 or better of the dust
with this you will still have to do some fine sanding bye hand mainley around angles and corners


----------



## screwy (Mar 12, 2011)

I mix a little bit of water and use a paddle to get a nice and creamy consistancy. I just found that the Red Lite mud seemed to be nicer to work with. This is my 6th job and the sanding and clean up is getting less and less. I must thank laurier desormeaux, his videos were fantastic. I can actually mud now and not get it on me or the floor .

I think I'll try some Hot Mud next job.

Thanks guys/gals


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I use this from start to finish


----------

